# Labeotropheus Trewavasae?



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Hi, fish was sold to me as Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chilumba Red, but the snout is not as prominent as the others. Is this normal?










here's the picture of the other fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

For some reason, he doesn't look right to me. I'd just call it a cull.

The second fish looks more like fuelleborni to me than trewavassae.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree. The body is a bit full for trewavasae on the second one, which could explain why the first one looks questionable.

I wonder if there is something else mixed in there...These both came from the same source?


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> I wonder if there is something else mixed in there...These both came from the same source?


Yes, and I got him from a reputable seller from PN.ca.

Here's another pic of one of the fish:









I received a total of 12 1.5"-2"fish from him, but they r now 3"-3.5".


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That one looks very nice, but still a bit full in the body for a trewavasae, but it could just be the angle of the pic.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

I think ur both right.... 

Look at this pic. the first fish's body is bulkier than the second fish:









So u guys think I got a mix of Fuelleborni and Trewavasae or the first fish is just fat :lol: ?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's impossible to say for sure. Trewavasae have such a distinct body shape, and it's hard to see in some of these fish, but they could also be on the chubby side, or just not as elongated as they will be once they are fully mature, and that could be throwing things off.

They just look full bodied to me for 3.5 inches!


----------

